# [Hiring] Screen Print Press Operator [Whippany NJ]



## IDClothing (Jul 23, 2014)

Athletic screen print & embroidery company is looking for 1-2 people to operate both manual and automatic screen printing equipment. Experience screen printing on tee shirts and apparel required. 

Must have own transportation. Spanish language is helpful.
Full time M-F, 8 am - 4-5 pm. Weekend work available as well.
$10-13.00 per hour


Please email to: [email protected]


----------

